# what do you think of nutri-cal



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

i picked poppy up this morning from the vets after her night in on a drip
she seems a lot better she has medication to harden her stools and i was told to feed her chicken white fish pasta and rice so i went out and bought her fresh cod costing £3.00 some cooked chicken £2.50 we dont have any of this at home because im vegetarian she would not eat any of it so the vet also sid to give her chappie so i went back out and bought a tin of this horrible cheap smelly food and tried her with a bit and she loved it but at least she,s eating something hope she is on the mend a friend told me she used to give her puppy nutri-cal anyone heard of this and is it any good


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never heard of a dog to turn boiled chickendown wow
Nutrical is fab for hypoglycaemic puppies but it must be followed by a protein (ie food/meat) or they will just crash again 

What was wrong with her? If it was hypoglycaemia your vet should have talked you through it

It maybe worth you getting a probiotic for her too if she has problems with her bowls


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gizmo was hypo first week I had her - she crashed and the vet used glucose as a way of getting her sugars up. Ibought some if this as an absolute emergency & also got some nutrical too.

I have given her nutrical today as she had her vaccinations and hasn't wanted to eat much - but after the nutrical she perked up enough to eat her actual food. 

Maybe try raw chicken cooked by you?


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> It maybe worth you getting a probiotic for her too if she has problems with her bowls


Which probiotic would you use?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Or just raw chicken in general

I use pro kaolin I got it from viovet it's everso good one of my girls has a v sensitive stomach and it has really helped her


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have some of that here already I sometimes give it to guineas in the rescue with tummy issues. It's good stuff.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Ive just heard on a European list that nutrical isn't good for puppies and can cause more problems. (Ive never used it so dont know)

Glad to hear that Poppy is on the mend. Did you call the breeder and let them know what had happened? what did they say?

I know I have posted this on the other post but try giving her a little goats yoghurt to eat. Its really good stuff.

My puppies are still with their mothers at 8 weeks old!


----------

